# Columbia Tank Help ?



## Superman1984 (Nov 7, 2019)

So I have what I believe is a '51 Columbia and this push button bell tank. 







and I bought it with intentions / thinking I could duplicate this bike 


BUT with what's inside of my tank won't allow me to even bolt the tank together on my frame  so any idea of who owns this bike, what the differences and was there mods to do so ???


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 7, 2019)

I am thinking I bought a woman's tank and there is a similar style tank but made different for a men's


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2019)

POSTWAR 1950'S COLUMBIA 26” BALLOON TIRE HORN TANK WITH ORIGINAL DELTA HORN  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for POSTWAR 1950'S COLUMBIA 26” BALLOON TIRE HORN TANK WITH ORIGINAL DELTA HORN at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2019)

Superman1984 said:


> So I have what I believe is a '51 Columbia and this push button bell tank. View attachment 1092198
> 
> View attachment 1092199
> and I bought it with intentions / thinking I could duplicate this bike View attachment 1092204
> BUT with what's inside of my tank won't allow me to even bolt the tank together on my frame  so any idea of who owns this bike, what the differences and was there mods to do so ???




The blue one is for a girls bike.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 7, 2019)

catfish said:


> The blue one is for a girls bike.



So is there a tank made like the last pic I posted for a men's bike ??? I am building a custom project and I kinda don't want a full length original tank nor the prices that come with them


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## 1motime (Nov 8, 2019)

Hopefully you did not pay a lot for the girl's tank.  You own it.  Maybe do some trimming to fit between the bars.  Cut to fit.  Then make some brackets / through bolts to hold the halves tightly together.  Might be what you want.  Might be fun!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 8, 2019)

1motime said:


> Hopefully you did not pay a lot for the girl's tank.  You own it.  Maybe do some trimming to fit between the bars.  Cut to fit.  Then make some brackets / through bolts to hold the halves tightly together.  Might be what you want.  Might be fun!



$28 so not out much & I will be cutting/modifying to use it since full length tanks seem to be pretty pricey for custom builds. Thanks guys


----------



## 1motime (Nov 8, 2019)

Sometime is better to make your own fun!  Good Luck!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 8, 2019)

1motime said:


> Sometime is better to make your own fun!  Good Luck!



Thanks. I have made a few rough wood pieces to fit a '39 Higgins and since I have creative juices when I am passionate about things I have came up with some bad ass ideas to take a piece of treated lumber & turn it into "custom eye catchers" but I can't show'em off until finished


----------



## 1motime (Nov 8, 2019)

Great!  Show off your handy work when done!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 8, 2019)

1motime said:


> Great!  Show off your handy work when done!



Most definitely will do!


----------

